# Co2 Setup



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anyone have or know anyone who is selling a Co2 set up? Paintball or a regular co2 cylinder? Thanks for looking.

Brian


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Actually, SWOAPE has a 15lb cylinder for sale. I don't remember the price off hand, it was in an earlier thread somehwere and I will see if I can find it again. It is just the cylinder (no regulator) and I think it may be close to empty. I'm not sure of the date on it either. Jack may be able to get it tested and filled if I take it down to Cinci before the meeting. Hydro testing price will probably vary depending on where you take it and the initial fill is right around $12.

Maybe Jack will chime in on this.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I had it listed for $75. This belongs to the club so the $75 goes back to the club. I have no idea what a 15lb tank goes for but I think a 5lb one brand new runs about this much. 

If you want it, I will see what it costs around here to get it tested (if it needs it) and filled. I don't know if Marion has someplace that can test the tank (or even fill it for you) locally. I may be able to get a hold of Jack before the meeting and see what he can do if you are interested.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd have to see how big the tank is first but sounds good to me.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

I just paid 72.00 for a filled 5LB at Airgas off McCook rd. in Dayton. Nice tank and a decent price compared to a couple I called. 75.00 is a really good price for a 15lb if you have the room.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

The room is the problem. I'd need to know the dimensions and all first.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll get some measurements for you tonight and post them. The tank fits under my 75g stand which is 30" high and probably has 24" of interior height.


----------

